# Arts visa for Israel



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

As I stated a few times before, moving back to the Middle East is my big ambition and actually Israel would be my biggest dream of all.

In the past I tried finding employment in Israel, but all companies showing interest lost interest when I told them I am not Jewish. Because those with Jewish ancestry can claim an Israeli ID straight away through the Law of Return (Aliyah) while non-Jews need a working permit which lot of companies prefer not to pay for. It has been frustrating to be rejected based on religious grounds on several occasions, talking about at least 5 interviews here where the offer was already on the table until the last question "are you Jewish?" was asked.



Anyways, I am a writer (articles, poetry) and would like to further develop my artistic project. I know Israel has a vibrant arts scene and a very diverse one due to the distinct Middle Eastern influence in combination with other influences due to jewish immigration from all corners of the world. I would like to know if arts are amongst the special categories of professions for which the working permit laws are different and not based on Jewish ancestry or not. A lot of countries have special rules for athletes, artists, etc. 

I was wondering if Israel has no such visas for artistic projects. In combination with that I would like to also study Hebrew language, although that's a sidenote I guess.



I rang the Israeli embassy and they said they didn't know (which is quite odd for an embassy ), they refered me to the Hebrew University of Jerusalem. However, all email addresses on their site that are remotely connected to foreigners or to arts-related subjects seem to be defunct, all emails bounce back. I doubt anyway the info I got was correct because why would a university be the one handing out visas? 
I did get to talk to an Israeli artist and they confirmed artistic exchanges between Israel and other countries do take place, which fuelled my hope those special visa category may exist. 

Does anyone have more info , or at least know where to get it? I'd be happy to send some samples to the department dealing with such visas (if it exists) as I know they will never hand out such document without seeing some proof that you got some writing skills.



I realise my question may be somewhat specific, but I refuse to believe in "impossible" and thus to give up the Israeli dream. 
'Od lo avdah tikvateinu ... 



PS: I'd be equally interested in the West Bank if such projects exist there, I know they got a university which is quite active and that Ramallah is known as an arts centre within the area. I am not wanting to discuss politics here, but let's say the whole area is a fascination so I'd be equally happy heading to Ramallah than to an artistic place in Israel proper.


----------



## ptrlee (Apr 22, 2011)

As stated above Israel has a good sense of art and there is doubt.. we can see it! I like to add here that Singapore is another country promoting new young talented artists. Singapore government has started lots of cultural gathering seminars and sooner Singapore will be the modern Art Hub!

They also pays a great attention to such talents and this helps youngsters in applying for singapore visa in future.


----------

